
Ask HN: Do you have any advice, I'm starting my 1st job? - Raed667
I&#x27;m starting my first job after college. I&#x27;ll be working as a developer for a consulting company. I&#x27;m fairly confident of my coding skills, but I don&#x27;t want to be `just` a developer forever.<p>Do you (veterans) have any pieces of advice for juniors like me? Or something you wish you knew when you started?
======
rwieruch
Find a great mentor in your job who is eager to teach juniors. That's my
number 1 advice.

